# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Prosthetics >  CYBERLEGs Plus Plus, The CYBERnetic LowEr-Limb CoGnitive Ortho-prosthesiS Plus Plus, Horizon 2020 Framework Programme, Europe

## Airicist

Website - cyberlegs.eu

twitter.com/CLsPlusPlus

Coordinator - Nicola Vitiello

----------


## Airicist

Article "New Horizon 2020 robotics projects, 2016: CYBERLEGs++"

by SPARC
July 9, 2017

----------

